
New ebook DRM will change the text of a story to prevent piracy - jamesbritt
http://paidcontent.org/2013/06/14/new-ebook-drm-will-change-the-text-of-a-story-to-prevent-piracy/
======
dnskw
I would like to see companies prevent sharing, if they want to, without using
the government to charge people fines. This seems like a step in that
direction, however, changing words won't really cause anybody to stop.

------
cultureulterior
I would absolutely refuse to pay for a book where the words have been changed.

